# Need help on Fuji Finest 1.0 (2007 model)



## BmoreCyclist (Dec 31, 2007)

I want to get a good road bike for my wife and have been looking at the 2007 Fuji Finest 1.0. I looked at the Finest 2.0 but my only draw back was it lacked carbon seat stays. 

Can anyone provide any feedback on experience with the Fuji Finest 1.0 (2007 model) or suggest any other comparable Women's specific bikes? Thanks! :idea:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Can't vouch for Fuji, but in that price range Giant gets good press for their Women's specific bikes.

One example:
http://www.bicycling.com/article/1,6610,s1-1-383-16627-2,00.html


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

It sounds like you and she are new to this. If so, I suggest test riding a number of bikes.

I saw a woman riding a Specialized Ruby a couple of weeks ago; she looked very comfy.

By the way, the carbon stays won't make a lick of difference.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rcnute said:


> By the way, the carbon stays won't make a lick of difference.


Oh, I dunno if I agree with that. Doesn't increasing manufacturer's profits denote a difference??


----------



## aleurus (Apr 7, 2010)

I have the 2007 and love it! IMO the line got really wimpy after 2007. I'm a novice road bike person but I absolutely love it. How ever - I do wish it had the grannygear on it, because I'm not technical enough yet to climb really well.


----------

